# Croft BTCC 19th June



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

So... first time to a BTCC event and first time shooting moving objects with my DSLR.

I took about 1300 photos most of which are gash... below are 4 which I've quickly played with in iPhoto. I'll have to spend next weekend going through them all but thought I would share these with you now to get initial C&C.

Must say I had a great day and will defo be doing it again!


IMG_3268 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3389 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3899 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3931 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

I will post an update once I've finished uploading the rest of them onto FLickR


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Really good pics especially for a first go. You have frozen the action whilst using a panning techique to create a sence of speed with the blured background. Nice one!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Not a lot wrong here.

2nd is a corker.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the comments - I have just uploaded some of the better photos from the first race.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

A couple more shots... still have to go through the 2nd and 3rd BTCC race.


IMG_3889 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3850 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3922 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3220 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3223 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3398 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3420 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_4059 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_3482 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

The photos themselves are technically good, but the processing lets them down IMO

That last one is the best of the bunch I reckon


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers - will not fanny around with them anymore!

I'm still learning...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Think you've got the panning and shutter speed down pat Eddie but in the main they are wickedly underexposed (ie too dark mate) were the originals like that or is that the PP in iphoto?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

that would be me ****ing about with them in iPhoto.

I've just uploaded some unmolested photos now on to my FlickR account of the 2nd BTCC race.

Ironically the majority of the Ginetta photos i took were over exposed...


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

is this better?


IMG_3605 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Much better


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes much.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

EddieB said:


> is this better?
> 
> 
> IMG_3605 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Indeed it is! about 100 times better, great capture and the detail in that shot vs the others is a world of difference. Good bit of learning Ed, now go out and repeat!!!:thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cool cheers for the advice!

Might just revert them all to original and re-upload... job for a rainy day me thinks!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great pics  Better than the ones I took - had the shutter speed too fast but didn't realise til I got home & looked at them


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Koshka said:


> Great pics  Better than the ones I took - had the shutter speed too fast but didn't realise til I got home & looked at them


Yeah - I got a few tips from Bret on here before going which helped but it was my first time out and I was quite impressed with my efforts.

Incidentally - how long did it take you guys out the car park - took me over 2 hours!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

EddieB said:


> Yeah - I got a few tips from Bret on here before going which helped but it was my first time out and I was quite impressed with my efforts.
> 
> Incidentally - how long did it take you guys out the car park - took me over 2 hours!


I was going to ask for tips but forgot:wall: Pleased with my efforts for first time but all the side on pics the wheels look like there's no motion if that makes sense?

It was an hour or so, the stewards were letting five cars from one row go then one from ours. Didn't really make much sense the way they were organising it.


----------

